# 8 week old interaction problems.



## Keo (Jan 23, 2011)

So we have an 8 week old pup which we brought home at 6 weeks. In the last week she has become less affectionate it seems. All she wants to do is bite us and get into things. When we move her away and tell her no (after multiple times) she will bark at us multiple times and eventually lay down.

I try to pet her and all she wants to do is bite. I try to hold her and she wiggles and whines until I put her down. It's been 10 years since I have had to raise a GS pup, so I can't remember if this is normal. I feel like my pup doesn't like me. Anyone else have this problem? Will she eventually come around?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It's a GSD puppy not a toy lap dog,lol Thats perfectly normal behavior- she wants to play which is affection. Start stuffing a toy in her mouth when she is nippy and playing tug, teach her fetch, and get her out for some fun running around in the grass. Puppies have a ton of energy and need a lot of physical and mental stimulation- the less they get the more nippy and destructive they are. Puppy proof the house, crate her when you can't watch her, invest in some good soup bones and bully sticks for chewing, and rev up the play. It builds the bond and makes for a better behaved pup


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

sounds like your pup is starting to feel comfortable in it's new house and with it's new family. Strap yourself in, it's gonna be a heck of a ride.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I hope Jason doesn't mind.. but I have to post this on his behalf.

His puppy Ike... from this:

YouTube - oberdot's Channel

To this:

YouTube - oberdot's Channel


Training, socializing, training, PATIENCE.... it will get better.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I hope Jason doesn't mind.. but I have to post this on his behalf.
> 
> His puppy Ike... from this:
> 
> ...


I just wanted to add to this post.. 

To get to this point (video B) it takes, time, dedication, training (yourself included) and passion.. I just wanted to to say that it is capable to have a silly, crazy, bitey puppy and bring him up to be an amazing dog - *it all depends on YOU the owner*. Jason has done an amazing job with Ike (and his other two dogs) and I think the *time and energy spent with Ike shows in the results. Food for thought.*


----------



## sjpope2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is very NORMAL puppy behavior! Patience is the key...and LOTS OF EXERCISE. Your puppy is trying to push your buttons and test your leadership skills. Just be consistant with everything and it will all pay off. Good Luck


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

sjpope2010 said:


> This is very NORMAL puppy behavior! Patience is the key...and LOTS OF EXERCISE. Y*our puppy is trying to push your buttons and test your leadership skills*. Just be consistant with everything and it will all pay off. Good Luck


The *puppy isn't trying to do anything*.. it's a puppy. He's a baby who is learning about his environment, what is acceptable and what is not is *YOUR* job to show him. 

Keep it light, fun and when you can't then crate him until YOU can come back to the situation calm, happy and ready to go again.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

sjpope2010 said:


> Your puppy is trying to push your buttons and test your leadership skills. Just be consistant with everything and it will all pay off. Good Luck


Agree with Elizabeth that the puppy is just being a very typical german shepherd puppy...aka alligator, LOL. Puppies don't deliberately act in ways to annoy or challenge you--they have no dominance agenda or anything like that. They just want to play! She interprets you pushing her away as a game. 

I would work on redirecting her to toys she can play with. When my puppies go through this stage I just keep putting a toy in their mouth and then play with them with the toy. Eventually they understand that when they're feeling feisty they should get a toy instead of biting me!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

very true about the pushing away being interpreted by the pup as "let's PLAY". Our little shark was extreme in this as a pup and still is at 3 yo. He doesn't interpret most any physical corrction as punishment - more like "let's go!".


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

codmaster said:


> very true about the pushing away being interpreted by the pup as "let's PLAY". Our little shark was extreme in this as a pup and still is at 3 yo. He doesn't interpret most any physical corrction as punishment - more like "let's go!".


Stark as well.. This is actually my reward system. He's not food or toy motivated but after MONTHS and MONTHS (actually almost a whole year) of trying different things I've come to realize he thrives on physcial engagement, we heel, I release and then I push him, tag him, he jumps up, mouths my arm, jumps on me, I push him back, rough house him a bit, back into heel position, some nice sits/platz, heel and release back into play! 

I seriously think if someone were to push him away, he'd jump back at them and be like, "sweet! Let's play!" Hahaha.


----------



## Keo (Jan 23, 2011)

@Zoeys mom - I understand it's not a lap dog, I trained a GSD in the past. I just don't remember the last dog being like this. I remember her playing, but I believe she allowed me to at least pet her. The new pup wants to nip nearly every time I touch her. 

All. Thanks for the feedback. We currently are doing everything you suggest, I posted hoping to hear the posative stories and suggestions. The down side is it's winter here in Wisconsin, so our pup doesn't want to run around in the snow for long. I can get her to tug an fetch a few times inside, but she is more interested in the objects i tell her she can't have. I am glad to hear this is normal. it's been a long time since we had a pup and I have forgotten most of the rough times we had with our last.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

because your pup was taken from its littermates in a very important imprinting time she didn't learn bite inhibition. This sticky should explain it to you and there are great suggestions in the link to help:http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html
And this link helps explain the important stages of pups:Developmental Stages
I wish you luck, my pups have brought me such joy!!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

It DOES get better! Eva is now 20 weeks. We also got her at 6 weeks and she had not learned bite inhibition from her litter mates. What ended up working for us was two things in particular:

1. Time out - OMG, I LOVE TIME OUT! Eva has now learned what time out means and responds to just those words. Time out was 1 minute in a bathroom (with light on) and then gentle toy play when she came out. At first, she might go into time out 3 times within 10 minutes, but now she will stop the biting (which is MUCH less and MUCH softer) when she hears those words. 

2. A spray bottle with water. One shot on the butt "snapped" her out of bite mode and gave me that extra moment to re-direct with a toy. 

I could never yip high enough to startle her that way, so I had to come up with other methods. 

We also use the word "easy" when she is mouthing and click and treat in response. 

Lol, I have been wearing a clicker on my wrist and carrying treats in my pockets for MONTHS! 

It does, indeed, get better!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

EXERCISE!!!

Real exercise outside of the house and OFF leash if you can! 

This is what I have to do with my pups:





 
and clicker training is another huge help


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

It's fairly normal behavior for a puppy, but your dog likely DID miss out on a lot of important bite inhibation training from mom and littermates because she was brought home so early. 

Your best bet is to redirect the behavior. If she wants to bite your hard, get her to bite on the stuffed animal instead.

GSD puppies are known as "land sharks" for a reason....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> because your pup was taken from its littermates in a very important imprinting time she didn't learn bite inhibition. This sticky should explain it to you and there are great suggestions in the link to help
> 
> :http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html
> 
> ...


Make sure you get a chance to read those links, they have great information that has helped me!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko wasn't very affectionate (in the lovey-dovey cuddly way I was expecting) with us at that age either. It comes with time though. Be patient.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I remember when we realized that Panzer was finally letting us pet him - we were so happy. Before that you'd lay your hand on him and he went straight at it with his sharp little puppy teeth. Every month gets better.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> *because your pup was taken from its littermates in a very important imprinting time she didn't learn bite inhibition.* This sticky should explain it to you and there are great suggestions in the link to help:http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html
> And this link helps explain the important stages of pups:Developmental Stages
> I wish you luck, my pups have brought me such joy!!


I missed the part about being taken at 6 weeks old.. eesh.. yes, read these links... like, now.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Make sure you get a chance to read those links, they have great information that has helped me!


She sounds like my puppy also, she was found abandoned at was we think was 5-6 weeks old. Who knows how long she was on her own before that. We worked on the bite inhibition like I learned here and so far she is doing great at 10 weeks. She is still a little hyper sometimes until I take her out to run it off. Normal puppy stuff.


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

Keo said:


> @Zoeys mom - I understand it's not a lap dog, I trained a GSD in the past. I just don't remember the last dog being like this. I remember her playing, but I believe she allowed me to at least pet her. The new pup wants to nip nearly every time I touch her.
> 
> All. Thanks for the feedback. We currently are doing everything you suggest, I posted hoping to hear the posative stories and suggestions. The down side is it's winter here in Wisconsin, so our pup doesn't want to run around in the snow for long. I can get her to tug an fetch a few times inside, but she is more interested in the objects i tell her she can't have. I am glad to hear this is normal. it's been a long time since we had a pup and I have forgotten most of the rough times we had with our last.


I'm going through this same thing now with my 10 week old. I've only had labs before so my husband keeps asking me why he doesn't cuddle like a lab. Duh because he's a gsd who I know understand what everyone refers to as a land shark! We've been teaching our boy, "off". I have four kids so this has been important and he's always on a leash inside the home as well as out. I live in Iowa so understand the winter frustrations. Google or look on this forum about a flirtpole. I made one and my boy loves it. I drag it around in the house having him chase as well as take it outside in the snow and have him bounce around chasing it outside. 

When Charlie starts to bite the kids I tell him off and grab a toy and stuff in his mouth and praise him. Since he's on a leash inside the home I pull him back also. I have done this so many times I do get tired of it but just this past two days he's been minding me somewhat when I say off. My 15 month was running around him and he didn't even try to bite him. So progress. We use the crate and an ex pen as time out for us!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're funny. your pup is 8 weeks old. all they know is to nip.
getting into things and biting that's what they do. i don't think it's unusual
that a pup doesn't want to be held. don't worry your pup
will bond with you. your pup doesn't have time to bond with
you. there's to many things around to nip and destroy.



Keo said:


> So we have an 8 week old pup which we brought home at 6 weeks. In the last week she has become less affectionate it seems. All she wants to do is bite us and get into things. When we move her away and tell her no (after multiple times) she will bark at us multiple times and eventually lay down.
> 
> I try to pet her and all she wants to do is bite. I try to hold her and she wiggles and whines until I put her down. It's been 10 years since I have had to raise a GS pup, so I can't remember if this is normal. I feel like my pup doesn't like me. Anyone else have this problem? Will she eventually come around?


----------



## Keo (Jan 23, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you're funny. your pup is 8 weeks old. all they know is to nip.
> getting into things and biting that's what they do. i don't think it's unusual
> that a pup doesn't want to be held. don't worry your pup
> will bond with you. your pup doesn't have time to bond with
> you. there's to many things around to nip and destroy.


Like i said, we had to put our last GSD down on christmas eve day and She was 10 years old. I was hoping that I had just forgotten the bad times with out old dog because the good times were so plentiful. It helps to see everyone confirming that this is normal for a pup and not just mine being a monster. I fell better knowing I don't have a bad animal.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I need to have my husband read these threads. He's of the opinion that he's going to carry the puppy around and snuggle him like a baby all the time. I think he's in for a rude awakening.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely give the bite inhibition a try. It is working great so far with my 
7 1/2 week old who I too got at 6 weeks. Of course she doesnt totally quit biting but its turned from biting to running her nose along my arm and also me being able to pet her without being bitten everytime. She now also opens her mouth like she is going to bite but wont do it. They start to understand what happens if they bite. Shes gotten to the point where everytime I return after leaving her in the room for a minute for biting, that she comes up very calm to me and licks my hand. Then of course I tell her how good of a girl she is. And this is just 3 days of doing this and the improvement is great.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Kain is 9 mos old and still has the need to wrap his teeth around my forearm whenever I pet him. I know that it is just his way of showing he loves me back, but it does get frustrating at times. It is gradually getting better though.


----------

